# Nach LoL Runde -> Headset im Bildschirm



## Knosmag (29. August 2013)

Jo,
ist nicht so heftig wie sichs anhört aber auf jeden Fall habe ich gezockt
und auf einmal wurde ich mit Blitzcrank gegangt und in dem Busch geraped!
Naja egal..
Fazit: Hab mit voller Wucht mein Headset gegen mein Bildschirm geschmissen und jetzt ist ein schwarzer runder Strich auf dem Bildschirm..
Man kriegt den so net ab, was soll ich tun ?
MfG, max.


----------



## XT1024 (29. August 2013)

Neuer Monitor und eine Glasplatte davor.
... oder Kabel vom Headset kürzen?


----------



## Vily (29. August 2013)

Eine Frage: Ist das Headset noch ok?
Ansonsten einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen.


----------



## Knosmag (29. August 2013)

Stimmt, Glas bzw. Plexiglas davor..
Das traurige ist, dass er neu war :O
//EDIT
Das 20 Euro Headset ist mir wayne..


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. August 2013)

Ich fand es ja schon mutig, dass der TE deshalb einen Thread aufgemacht hat. Was macht man denn, wenn man mutwillig und aus Frust seine Hardware schrottet? Man schämt sich in Grund und Boden und ärgert sich über das Geld, dass man wegen dieser, sorry, Dummheit verbraten hat. Ist doch logisch! 

In so einem Fall auch noch um einen Rat zu bitten, finde Ich schon sehr mutig und strange. Schlimmer finde Ich jedoch, dass es dann auch noch Leute gibt, man solle den Monitor, den man gerade eben selbst geschrottet hat, an den Hersteller schicken und die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. August 2013)

Als wäre er der einzige, der was wegen selbstverschulden zurückschickt. Bis vor einiger Zeit hab ich selbst Elektronik Retouren bearbeitet und das machen einfach viele Leute so. Das ist ganz normal. Der Händler oder Hersteller sieht sich die Ware an und entscheidet dann sowieso selbst, ob es ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht. Glaubst du ernsthaft, die lassen sich so einfach betrügen? Im schlimmsten Fall geht der Monitor wieder zurück und im besten Fall gibts aus Kulanz einen neuen. Ehrlich gesagt, wäre er objektiv gesehen dumm, wenn er es nicht versuchen würde. Ob das moralisch korrekt ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Und zum LoL spielen. Keine ahnung, wie man da so agressiv werden kann. Ein halbwegs guter Spieler ahnt meist schon 5 sec bevor was passiert, dass er nen fehler gemacht hat, der dann unweigerlich sehr schnell in nem tot endet. So gehts zumindest mir. 

Mein gott, so ist das Spiel eben. Fehler werden knallhart bestraft und es ist meist absolut klar, warum man stirbt. Solange man nicht RICHTIG gut spielt und sich das recht nehmen kann es auf andere zu schieben, ist es zu 99% eigenes Versagen.


----------



## Larson (29. August 2013)

Du könntest es mit Polierpaste für Handydisplays versuchen. 
Natürlich auf eigene Verantwortung. 
*Aber ob das gut geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.*


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. August 2013)

Larson schrieb:


> Du könntest es mit Polierpaste für Handydisplays versuchen.
> Natürlich auf eigene Verantwortung.
> *Aber ob das gut geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.*


 
Die ist doch für Smartphones mit Gorillaglas und nicht für TFTs geeignet. Schon mal einen TFT berührt?


----------



## Ion (29. August 2013)

Knosmag schrieb:


> und auf einmal wurde ich mit Blitzcrank gegangt und in dem Busch geraped!


 Was hast du wann wie wo gemacht und mit wem? 
Für mich klingt das, als hättest du nen Blitz gesehen und bist dann in einen Busch gefallen 
Was du tun solltest? Weniger zocken und mehr an die frische Luft gehen


----------



## Azzzz (29. August 2013)

wow krass wie überheblich hier manche sind! echt traurig...
shice flamer, also ob ihr noch nie aus ärger oder sonstiges was kaputt gemacht habt,in dem fall tft.
warum sind 90%der antworten nur fasel bla bla...

der kerl sucht hilfe , stellt sich eh schon selbst" blos " mit so nem post! aber immer drauf.
der einzige halbwegs hilfreiche vorschlag war mit handypolierpaste.

sorry aber was geht den ab? 
gemeinschaft oder gegeneinander hier?
denkt mal mit....

btw zum problem:

vielleicht mal bei google suchen was es für "glas" auf dem tft ist und ob man da ne schicht anbragen kann durch polieren oder andre möglichkeiten vorhanden sind.
evtl. einen kaputten baugleichen suchen und das tauschen.
oder auch mal den hersteller anrufen, evtl. kann man da was anderes herrausfinden oder sogar ersatz bestellen?!


----------



## Heumond (29. August 2013)

Azzzz schrieb:


> wow krass wie überheblich hier manche sind! echt traurig...


Ja echt krass, jemand wirft aus Wut über ein Onlinespiel sein Headset gegen den Monitor und wird verhöhnt. Krasse Leute echt traurig 
Ich schließe mich hier auch dem Monitor Kaputt lassen und rausgehen an.
Das hat doch nichts mit gegeneinander zu tun, nerd hin oder her man muss aber auch manchmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden wie lebensfremd man sich gerade verhält.
Klar kann man sich aufregen aber es gibt bessre Gründe.
Die wichtigere Hilfe hier ist nunmal die mit der Aggression/ ggf. Spielesucht.


----------



## Larson (30. August 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die ist doch für Smartphones mit Gorillaglas und nicht für TFTs geeignet. Schon mal einen TFT berührt?



Naja, die Paste gibts schon länger als Gorillaglas. Früher waren die Displays auch aus Plastik. Und hat ganz gut funktioniert. Und nein ich habe noch nie einen TFT berührt. Was soll das bringen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. August 2013)

Ach, sooo schlimm find ichs garnicht. 
Er hat sich n "bisschen" zu arg reingesteigert und aufgeregt. Blöderweise war sein Bildschirm das Opfer seiner Aggressionen. 
Wenn das ein Einzelfall war, muss man doch nicht zu irgendwelchem anti-Aggressionszeug oder gar Spielesucht Zeug. (vllt. war das in genau den 30min, welche der TE pro Woche spielt)



Aber darum gehts ja garnicht 
... also zurück zum Thema.

Soweit ich das Verstanden habe, hast du nur einen oberflächlichen Abdruck auf dem Glas und keine Beschädigung des eigentlichen Bildschirms dahinter?
Was hast du schon alles versucht um das abzubekommen? 
PS: Auf einem matten Bildschirm würd ich übrigens nicht unbdeingt mir Polierpaste anfangen einen Wbdruck wegzuschrubben.


----------



## Knosmag (30. August 2013)

Jetzt chillt doch mal ne Runde..
Ich habe den Strich mit Alk wech bekommen xD
Der war nur aufm screen.
Trotzdem danke für eure "konstruktiven" Vorschläge. ^^
Es hat mich einfach aufgeregt weil ich solo top mit jax war und ach scheiß drauf 
Toast.

//EDIT
Aber es ist schon krass, dass ihr euch so kloppt und nicht mal Vorschläge sagt, ausgeschlossen ein paar


----------



## Knosmag (31. August 2013)

Ok, keiner weiß, was ich mit dem geblubber meine xD
Es gibt nen Gegner namens Blitzcrank und der kann dich über 20 Meter oderso an sich heranziehen.
Wenn man sich im Gras versteckt, sieht man denjenigen nicht.
Der Blitzcrank war eben mit nem anderen Champ in dem Gras und hat mich dann in das Gras gezogen.
Deswegen auch "geraped" xD
Man stirbt dadurch so schnell und man kann nichts machen. Nach dem 2. Tod bin ich dann ausgerastet.
Aber das ist jetzt egal, das Problem ist gelöst.
Ab jetzt werde ich nur eine Runde LoL am Tag spielen, ab der zweiten bin ich eben so schlecht und das passiert das eben..


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2013)

Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Klutten (1. September 2013)

Knosmag schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe den Strich mit Alk wech bekommen xD
> Der war nur aufm screen.
> Trotzdem danke für eure "konstruktiven" Vorschläge. ^^
> ...


 
Thema erledigt, massenweise Spam und Betrugsanleitungen gelöscht -> -> -> CLOSED!


----------

